# Need a toilet that can handle megaturds



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know if my kids are mutants, or their toilet is just crappy.

Their shared bathroom has a Crane Brand toilet and I'm constantly having to unclog it :headknock.

I would appreciate any advice on a brand/model of toilet that can handle super-poopers.

Also, I'm not looking to spend a fortune.. maybe $200-$300.

Thanks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

American Standard double flush. A throne fit for a king. You'll thank me later. You have two flush option. Sounds like your kids will need the double flush option. LOL!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

check into Toto toilets. They can suck down a bowling ball!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have one of those kids.

I'm convinced it ain't the turd....or his poop 

It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I put in an American Standard and it has been really good. It is one of those that said you could put a dozen golf balls down it. I think it was a dozen and they demo other objects that went down. It has not stopped up yet. Now this was 2 years ago and don't know if they still make this model.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

too much processed food??


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

***** there's an app for that*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had to google that one...

Megaturd 
A huge turd that clogs the toilet 
Dude, I just laid a Megaturd! 
20 Words related to Megaturd


clog 
turd 
anal abortion 
bungbomb 
crapper 
duesenberg 
dump 
fecal obstruction 
flushbuster 
grogan 
mega 
no wiper 
obama 
plumbers nightmare 
poop 
****crack 
****lard 
superturd 
toilet 
toilet monster


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Please don't send pictures


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just get one with a 3" flush valve. Id stick with kohler or toto if you can. We put in a nice kohler for $375 ish, good luck.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*THIS THREAD IS BETTER WITHOUT PICS!!! LOL!!! :rotfl: :rybka:*


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I just had to make a post on a fine thread about megaturds. :dance::rybka:


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Megaturd...is that the Detroit Lions receiver? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to test out ours here in a bit...

2 eggs sunnyside up, 2 tamales and jap laced ranchero sauce about an hour ago... Hope she holds!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Did someone say megaturd?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bassguitarman said:


>


I tried to tell em. :rotfl:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

When my buddy was buying a toilet the salesman told him how many golf balls it would flush. My buddy told him he didn't **** golf balls.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Is there anything you can do to fix the kids?? Does Flowmaster make a tunable exhaust that can be installed?


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

MegaTurd should be the next Transformer! But would he be a good guy or bad guy?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

cabolew said:


> MegaTurd should be the next Transformer! But would he be a good guy or bad guy?


With a name like that, he could only be a Dodge.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Toto, but they are pricey. That said I've never clogged one and I can hang with the big dogs.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> I have one of those kids.
> 
> I'm convinced it ain't the turd....or his poop
> 
> It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe.


Bingo!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Q tip stops mega T*

My Gerber worked fine the it got where it would't ..Used closet tool and stomper and wala got it working great ...couple day same trouble...Pulled commode and took outside and turned upside down and there it was the problem..right in exit hole were 10 Q tips the ones with double end lined up like little jail bars...said a few bad words/took them out and re installed..Talked to GKids and never a problem since.... LOL was not too funny


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

If you never said the brand I would have guessed crane. We had them at the beach and they were nothing but problems. Changed them to toto and no more issues.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

This is just potty talk.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Did have funny over the holidays. A niece just got her first house with her fiancÃ© and we had a little Christmas get together. I came out of the bathroom asking loudly if she had a plunger. Little girl turned red and seemed frozen at the same time.
I had always wanted to do that at some bodies housewarming or something.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Toto - I bought their lower price model down at a Galveston supplier - $250 each about 3 years ago. I've yet to clog one up and that's saying somethin.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

98aggie77566 said:


> It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe.


You don't?


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I had to google that one...
> 
> Megaturd
> A huge turd that clogs the toilet
> ...


You missed "steamer"


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I just wanted to make a post in this fine thread about megaturds.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

try the obama 08 it does it well - oh wait that is reverse.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Toilets aren't made for magazine paper..Could that be the problem?


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

I changed mine out to a TOTO and it is great. Its worth the $$$


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Megaturd :


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

98aggie77566 said:


> I have one of those kids.
> 
> I'm convinced it ain't the turd....or his poop
> 
> It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe.


I have the same problem, told my kids they use enough paper to wipe a elephants butt!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

=98aggie77566;12156754]I have one of those kids.

I'm convinced it ain't the turd....or his poop 

It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe

YES!! My 2 grandkids...I tell them they don't need that much paper..that their butts are not that big!! (8 and 10)ha...but yes....they also use a lot of paper!! 
Linda


----------



## ARenko (Mar 8, 2013)

Never thought much about toilets and couldn't believe I was spending the money, but I bought a couple Toto's for 350 each in my last house and they are worth it - never clogged and also stayed very clean (**** just didn't stick to the bowl).


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Teach your kids the offical USMC toilet paper rules. One roll will last for weeks. Issue one square of tissue per use. Just tear a hole out of the middel of it to clean your finger. No more clogs.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

FINNFOWLER said:


> .


LMAO, I think I may have woke everybody up when I "lol'd".


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

This really isa****ty conversation, but are you sure the toilet in question has a good vent?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Get rid of the kides problem solved í ½í¸€


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

firedog said:


> Teach your kids the offical USMC toilet paper rules. One roll will last for weeks. Issue one square of tissue per use. Just tear a hole out of the middel of it to clean your finger. No more clogs.


To finish procedure-
1. take piece that was torn out for hole and fold into neat triangle.
2. use pointed end of triangle to clean finger nails.
3. dispose of properly.

We are extravagant, though, and use 3 sheets-
one up
one down
one to polish
(stolen from Shameless)


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Issue an EO no carpet bombing. 

One of these may help.


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

American Standard Champion 4. If you buy online you can still find the 1.6 gpf models. New Houston ordinances mean you can usually only find 1.28 gpf locally. 

Bonus: if you have Amazon Prime you can get FREE shipping even on a big heavy toilet!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Tell them to quit using a half roll of paper per visit. If that doesn't fix it, give them a stick to break that bad boy up a little.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Huh???


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You need to feed them kids more fiber.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Might need to engineer a combo blender and toilet. Blend it up real well before the flush.


----------



## scoutskipper (Aug 11, 2005)

X2 on the American Standard Champion 4 (4max at Home Depot) 4" flush valve and largest trapway. Only 1.28 gal/flush but works great.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

freespool said:


> Did have funny over the holidays. A niece just got her first house with her fiancÃ© and we had a little Christmas get together. I came out of the bathroom asking loudly if she had a plunger. Little girl turned red and seemed frozen at the same time.
> I had always wanted to do that at some bodies housewarming or something.


I just added that one to my Bucket List! LOL


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought a $100 toilet from Lowe's with a 3" flush valve and it flushes megaturds all the time!!! Will have to look at the brand


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread has all the makings of being memorable for 2015.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

TexasCurt said:


> American Standard Champion 4. If you buy online you can still find the 1.6 gpf models. New Houston ordinances mean you can usually only find 1.28 gpf locally.
> 
> Bonus: if you have Amazon Prime you can get FREE shipping even on a big heavy toilet!


X2

The commercial about flushing a bucket of golf balls sold me. I installed 7 at my house when we build it and threw away all the plungers.


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

I've narrowed it down to either a Toto Drake or American Standard Champion 4.

I better "Poop or get off the pot" before all that plungering makes me look like this guy


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

FINNFOWLER said:


> .


LOL!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Back in the early days as a young, pre-juvenile my grandma would make me turd in her backyard because my megablunt always stopped her terlit up really bad. She had a few border collies to help round up her cattle and as I was squatting in the backyard, these dogs would come sniffing around and join me in the disposition discharge. I always thought that this was normal...and still today...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just leave a butcher knife next to comode....tell them to hack it up into GOLFBALL size pieces.....


----------



## duckonthemuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I had to google that one...
> 
> Megaturd
> A huge turd that clogs the toilet
> ...


I about peed my pants when I saw the term "anal abortion." This thread is epic.:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Claybob said:


> I've narrowed it down to either a Toto Drake or American Standard Champion 4.
> 
> I better "Poop or get off the pot" before all that plungering makes me look like this guy


Get the AS the one that flushes on top of the tank. Its a two speed. In other words you can push button one for minor megs & wiz & button number two is for megaturd.
It helps save you money on your water bill because you won't need button 2 all the time.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Get the AS the one that flushes on top of the tank. Its a two speed. In other words you can push button one for minor megs & wiz & button number two is for megaturd.
> It helps save you money on your water bill because you won't need button 2 all the time.


:rotfl::rotfl:.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> :rotfl::rotfl:.


Hey, this could possibly be thread of the year. LOL But I am giving sound advice.You gotta have the right throne to flush your troubles away.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

This thread has gone to **** !


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Hey, this could possibly be thread of the year. LOL But I am giving sound advice.You gotta have the right throne to flush your troubles away.


Yeah i know, your post was funny thoughâ€¦.how does one decide if they need to press #1 or #2 though ? What factors go into deciding such a thing  Who knew a turd could cause such confusion.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> This thread has gone to **** !


We are trying to get that**** down the drain & I have the solution.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> We are trying to get that**** down the drain & I have the solution.


I can't believe its still floating around...


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

We need a Megaturd certification....Meaning they can pull 10 feet of garden hose with one flush.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Yeah i know, your post was funny thoughâ€¦.how does one decide if they need to press #1 or #2 though ? What factors go into deciding such a thing  Who knew a turd could cause such confusion.


I LOL tell my guest its 50 cents for a number 1 flush & 75 cents for a number two & a buck if they push both buttons at once. That a high dollar flush. LOL!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Talking about luck1*

I was just thinking about changing my toilets out for the same reason. It is the amount of paper used that makes mine clog. THanks for doing all the grunt work for me


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*MegaColon Releases MegaTurd*

As the doctors work to determine the perfect timing of Cruellaâ€™s Percorten injections, she is required to have frequent vet visits to check her electrolytes. I took her for one of those visits this evening.
You may recall that among the many other afflictions she is currently dealing with, Cruella was recently diagnosed with MegaColon, an abnormal enlargement of the colon caused by its inability to empty properly. She is now on a high fiber diet and takes a stool softener twice per day. This new regimen has been keeping her regular for a few weeks now, and I havenâ€™t noticed any ill effects â€" until today.
As I was walking Cruella toward the vetâ€™s office, she suddenly assumed position to take a dump. I tried to rush her to the grass, but it didnâ€™t work. She dropped a turd right there on the sidewalk! I assumed she was finished. Big mistake! While we were waiting for the doctor in the treatment room, she hunched over and dropped another one in the floor! Beyond embarrassed, I opened the door and told one of the girls what had happened. While she cleaned up the mess, I took Cruella outside. She couldnâ€™t even make it to the grassy area behind the building. She just let loose in the middle of the parking lot.
Convinced that she surely must have an empty colon by now, I took her back inside. Just as the doctor and a tech walked into the room, Cruella took the biggest **** in recorded history. Iâ€™m telling you, folks. Somebody should have called Guinness. We all just stood there in total shock until the doctor finally broke the silence. â€œMy gosh! That is the biggest Iâ€™ve ever seen!â€
The sight of such a thing was bad enough, but the smell was even worse. I wonâ€™t even attempt to describe it, as I donâ€™t think there are words in the English language that can do it justice. Letâ€™s just say it sure as hell didnâ€™t smell like Christmas cookies! The tech brought in an odor absorbing candle, and by the sheer grace of God, we all lived to tell the tale.
And speaking of the tale, it doesnâ€™t end there. When I finally got back to the house, I took Cruella for another walk. She did it again!
At the beginning of todayâ€™s vet visit, Cruella weighed 59.5 pounds. The doctor told me that she should weigh 55 pounds, and that I need to limit her food intake until she loses a little weight. I should have weighed her again on the way out the door. Iâ€™m betting that she needs to gain weight now!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You just can't make this stuff up...:rotfl:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

rtoler said:


> I was just thinking about changing my toilets out for the same reason. It is the amount of paper used that makes mine clog. THanks for doing all the grunt work for me


Have you tried the dump, then flush, then wipe routine? Repeat as needed.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got about 1000 used golf balls at house. I wonder if I flush them 20 at a time for 50 flushes if it will clog. Can you image the look on the operators face at the sewage treatment plant?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

When I'm at a guest house I just ask them for the plunger or to keep it on deck. They really appreciate it.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Whichever brand you go with, make sure to get the model with the "hand held" sprayer. Similar to the sprayer at the kitchen sink.

The sprayer helps to remove the more stubborn ones.



Humble Fisherman


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

i clogged my parents toilet for years growing up every time i used it. Now i have bought a house and it has TOTO toilets and i dont even own a plunger anymore. seriously, i told my wife i dont care how much they are but when we build/buy a house we are getting these toilets.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought these and have never had a problem since.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> Have you tried the dump, then flush, then wipe routine? Repeat as needed.


Classic "courtesy flush."


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

My dad said when he was a boy all they had was corn cobs.
Mostly red ones and some white ones.
He said you used the red one first, then used a white one to see if you needed another red one.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

need a toilet that will flush at least 250# of libra-turd.........

we'd have a much cleaner message board.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

More Taco Bell and beer will fix that....


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> Just leave a butcher knife next to comode....tell them to hack it up into GOLFBALL size pieces.....


A wire clothes hanger works well and won't ruin the next nights dinner!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Almost 90 posts...This has got to be a record for turd threads....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

When that occasional Megaturd arrives, just carry it out to the backyard and bury it...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Caddy Shack my favorite turd movie classic.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> When that occasional Megaturd arrives, just carry it out to the backyard and bury it...


O man you didn't need to take a picture, thats just chitty:rotfl:. It's ok don't be embarrassed everybody does it, don't feel bad..


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

They do exist LOL.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> O man you didn't need to take a picture, thats just chitty:rotfl:. It's ok don't be embarrassed everybody does it, don't feel bad..


Well, that might be a record but I dang sure ain't touching it. 
One more true comment about Megaturds we all & don't lie examine our success each & every day. But you do need a good throne to dispose of your trophy & AS is the answer. American Standard. 
So, this thread should continue. But please no more pics. LOL


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Well, that might be a record but I dang sure ain't touching it.
> One more true comment about Megaturds we all & don't lie examine our success each & every day. But you do need a good throne to dispose of your trophy & AS is the answer. American Standard.
> So, this thread should continue. But please no more pics. LOL


X2 bud.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a prison sized turd.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

stammster said:


> That is a prison sized turd.


Its a trophy. I bet he/she felt good after that jewel.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i love 2cool it makes my problems look absurd---lol


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like the OP needs a Ferguson....


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I just put 3 Kohlers in my new home. Maybe I should have bought the American Standards. 
I have been known to deposit turds about the size of the Sunday Paper.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DJ77360 said:


> I just put 3 Kohlers in my new home. Maybe I should have bought the American Standards.
> I have been known to deposit turds about the size of the Sunday Paper.


You need to start eating this for breakfast...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

As mentioned above usually always waay too much paper.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Coffee Enema


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I dropped one at work the other day and it had to be dry docked! that joker had an elbow in it they had to call a plumber to come out....lol they didn't know where it came from...lol.Need a turlet with turbo action kung fu grip!


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

Change their diet


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> Lol


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:â€¦I couldn't read the whole note without busting out laughing.LOL.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm old enough that dropping a load is almost as good as sex! hwell:


----------



## GOMcatcher (Sep 21, 2009)

Buy the American Standard in ad posted by bassguitaman 
I renovate and service rent houses and that toilet is the best going.
If you can't find that one get a toilet with a 4" flush valve.
Also rent a snake when you replace the toilet and clean the lines out while you have line open - you might be surprised what you find in the line.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

GOMcatcher said:


> Buy the American Standard in ad posted by bassguitaman
> I renovate and service rent houses and that toilet is the best going.
> If you can't find that one get a toilet with a 4" flush valve.
> Also rent a snake when you replace the toilet and clean the lines out while you have line open - you might be surprised what you find in the line.


 Gold? Diamonds? I can hardly wait!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Gold? Diamonds? I can hardly wait!!! :rotfl:


Naa! Megaturd LOL


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought we had a megaturd situation at my last house but I'm sure it was just to much paper being used. We replaced the original toilets with kohlers and never had another problem.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

SO how do you clear a megaturd when its plugged up the toilet?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> SO how do you clear a megaturd when its plugged up the toilet?


M80


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> SO how do you clear a megaturd when its plugged up the toilet?


Over time it should dissolve. In the mean time use a different toilet. It is good to have a tool that is only $25 at HD.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

fishingcacher said:


> Over time it should dissolve. In the mean time use a different toilet. It is good to have a tool that is only $25 at HD.


Will that one clear the mega turd?


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I remembered this thread and figured I could get the answer quick.... Had to run to Minnesota last second yesterday. Hotel Im stayin at has one of those fancy "save water" toilets with 2 buttons. Am I supposed to press both buttons for the mega?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I was searching for something & found this thread. LOL I noticed the post above had not been answered. The answer is yes push both buttons & hang on.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

This was a classic thread, one of the best ever. Right up there with the guy that was looking for a new boyfriend for his daughter.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It may be classic, but it is still a crappy thread.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Need Toilet.........*



98aggie77566 said:


> I have one of those kids.
> 
> I'm convinced it ain't the turd....or his poop
> 
> It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe.


Check paper use! Never have a problem until a certain person uses my toilet and then a flood. It's the way they wipe!


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread keeps coming back... like a turd that won't flush! lol

I went with an American Standard Vormax.










It's a heckuva crapper, although I still have to plunger the occasional megaturd sad3sm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Claybob said:


> This thread keeps coming back... like a turd that won't flush! lol
> 
> I went with an American Standard Vormax.
> 
> ...


You gotta good one. I had to bring it back. We left an OP without an answer. But I have the double flusher & felt it was only right to answer.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel obligated to bring this back to the top after having to shop for some new crappers due to remodel. I knew I could find an answer on 2cool


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

You can find an answer to anything you ask her including crapper ratings.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Funny chit!!!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

We replaced three with the Kohler turd tornadoes. No more more problems!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The turdinator


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

duckmania said:


> We replaced three with the Kohler turd tornadoes. No more more problems!!


I looked carefully at Kohler's website, but don't find 'turd tornado' as a model name or a flushing technology......


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Navi said:


> I feel obligated to bring this back to the top after having to shop for some new crappers due to remodel. I knew I could find an answer on 2cool


Too funny. I thought about this thread the other day when I was changing a flapper valve.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I looked carefully at Kohler's website, but don't find 'turd tornado' as a model name or a flushing technology......


Sorry, its actually the piston flush, 1.28 gallon. I think its called the Bancroft.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

They need a model with a hydraulic chopper for some of ya'll! (full of chit) :rotfl:


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

bassguitarman said:


>


Put 3 of the 1 piece American Standard Champions in my house. Haven't had a clogged toilet since


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A blender adapter might be what you need. Puree them turds right up


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

The best answer to the original question is a outhouse. Never got to plunge them, they never break, or leak.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Toto Ultramax


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

14 pages and going LOL . Its funny see how food and shiet always bring people together...


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Used to have same problem with my kids bathroom. Installed a commercial mega roll toilet paper dispenser. No more clogged toilets at our house.
Toilet paper is so thin it is translucent. 
Once it hits water, almost disintegrates. Good for septic system. 
The tp tears if you attempt to remove more than 1 square at a time, preventing the 10 layer hand roll 
It does allow fingers to poke through, but this teaches them to wash hands. 
Kids usually goes to friends house to "do their business". We get to hear how Suzys mom loves them because she buys Charmin. Fine, we now save water.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

..... macerator .....

.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> I have one of those kids.
> 
> I'm convinced it ain't the turd....or his poop
> 
> It's the amount of paper. Sometimes I think he wraps it around his hand 10 times per wipe.


 Yep. They flush paper towel or hand wipes too!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

If I could make a megaturd, there would be no complaints. Wait till you get to your mid 60's, then you will know.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Turns out they sell something on AMAZON called the poop knife. It reminded me of this thread and I thought maybe the people here would get a kick out of the poop knife. Read the reviews, for some people it's not a gag gift.

https://www.amazon.com/Original-Poo...d=1&keywords=poop+knife&qid=1600352747&sr=8-2


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

CHARLOTTE'S DAD said:


> Turns out they sell something on AMAZON called the poop knife. It reminded me of this thread and I thought maybe the people here would get a kick out of the poop knife. Read the reviews, for some people it's not a gag gift.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Original-Poo...d=1&keywords=poop+knife&qid=1600352747&sr=8-2


I wonder if it's this guy who came to market with this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/copypasta/comments/7qn75k


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Oh Sh1+ the thread is back ! Who the heck's memory can go back to 2015


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

CHARLOTTE'S DAD said:


> Turns out they sell something on AMAZON called the poop knife. It reminded me of this thread and I thought maybe the people here would get a kick out of the poop knife. Read the reviews, for some people it's not a gag gift.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Original-Poo...d=1&keywords=poop+knife&qid=1600352747&sr=8-2


I see thiers is dishwasher safe. Thats good. When my parents moved to Plantersville, there was an old barn they had demoed. I like to walk around in there before to see some old stuff. I saw this old knife hanging on the wall...rusted blade, rivets not holding on to the weathered old wood handle, I figured I could make an antique poop knife out of it, so I replaced the wood and drilled a hole on the end. When I use it, I just leave it in the toilet. Its too big to fall down the hole when im flushing. It just soaks until next time im in there. Just take it out, shake it off and hang it up.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

It may be the "green" effect. Water saver toilets can struggle with big loads, though I have used them in commercial settings for years (the office) and I am a large man who deposits large loads and I have never had to do more than double flush. 

Another problem is if the float valve is set too low (meaning it fills the tank on each flush with less water), there won't be enough hydrostatic pressure to push the large loads through. That's a simple adjustment if you know how they work. 

But if you have the same toilet in your bath and, as an adult, don't clog your toilet, there is either an obstruction in the sanitary drain (needs a rooter from the cleanout) or your kids are using way too much toilet paper. I would suggest you do a quick inventory check on how much TP they are using and maybe see if any wet-wipes are being flushed. Even wet-wipes that say "flushable" can cause clogs.

Beyond that, if you really want a different toilet that blows doors, go look in architectural salvage yards for one from at least the 70s or older. My 1938 American Standard (original to the house) is a champ. But it uses a lot of water.


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

Waste Manageent will deilver, send that turn pilers outside


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Is there a way to kill off old threads like this that get revived? Flush them for good, so to speak.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Get a pressure assisted toilet. Done.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Megaturd*

While sitting in a deer stand one cold morning, I saw a coyote trotting down the ranch road toward me. He stopped about 30 yards from the stand and hunched over to poop.
I hit him with a .30 06 and I swear that â€˜yote squirted one out that was at least 3 feet long!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Old threads are like old library books. Dont write in them....


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

But you just did.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Rockfish2 said:


> Is there a way to kill off old threads like this that get revived? Flush them for good, so to speak.


It is a Sh1tty situation having to do with the public information act.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Old threads are like old library books. Dont write in them....


I apologize, I just thought some people here would get a chuckle out of the poop knife and remembered this old thread.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*not fit for the jungle*

they need to move this thread below the jungle somewhere, like off the grid. I've read about 2 replies, no mas por favor. :texasflag


----------

